# ER8 Collet Holder My FIRST real project !



## Harris Creek Central (Feb 21, 2013)

Some 15 years ago, I received my DB200 Unimat from my brother. In the assortment I had a box of Collets and the retaining nut, but no body. Being part of the Unimat Yahoo group I found out just what I had and received some very good help. One suggestion was to have a look at Doug's Flicker page :::http://www.flickr.com/photos/65657096@N00/7726502996/in/set-72157632104757918/. This was basically what I had to do. Others directed me to the files section where I found excellent drawings for the ER 16 collet holder. (At this point this is what I was thinking I had, and what I was making the holder for. So out to my box of metal and I found this piece of brass.

Sorry I only wanted to load the first two images but I got everything loaded at once. So basically this shows the steps I went through to end up with a nice little set of Collets that I can now use on my DB 200 spindle. 

Thanks for looking, your coments would be appreciated.


----------



## jumps4 (Feb 21, 2013)

looks pretty good and will make a great addition to the lathe
ps i used to collect those little pieces of brass around the shop it looks like a spider gear pin out of the big differentials i used to work on.
steve


----------



## PurpLev (Feb 21, 2013)

looks great. nothing beats collets for quick small parts holding


----------



## Dataporter (Feb 22, 2013)

That looks great. It will come in handy, I bet. Mission accomplished, too.


----------

